# 66 lemans center link



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

I am in the process of rebuilding the front end on my 66 Lemans and was going to change out the center link. Apparently there are 2 designs of the center link. I ordered one from Summit that was to short and the joints were to big to fit into the idler and pitman arm. How do I tell if I have the first or second design.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

There is no first and second design for a '66. '66 and '67 use the same link. '64 and '65 use a different link. '68 and up uses a different link. The manual steering cars have a different sized hole where the pitman arm goes, so you need to specify PS or not. The old Moog part number for a '66 was a DS754.


----------



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

*new center link*

I finally got my new center link from the Parts Place today. The ball joints fit but the overall length of the link is 3/4 inch shorter than my old one. Will this affect any thing or will it be okay.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it. You can get that much "back" pretty easily by adjusting both tie rods out a little. You'll want to get an alignment done after replacing the parts anyway.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hmmmmm.....If the _overall _length is shorter, it will affect the angle of the idler arm and pitman arms. This may decrease your steering angles at full lock a bit. The new center link should be an exact match with the old one. When installed, with the wheels pointing straight ahead, the idler arm and pitman arms should be in line with the vehicle, and not canted.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

...didn't think of that. Yes, with everything centered the pitman arm and idler arm ought to be oriented like GeeTee said.

Bear


----------



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

*link installed*

I installed the new link and checked the angle of the pitman and idler arm and they are both parallel to the frame. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

I have just hit buy it now on eBay before I noticed the seller was the parts place, says 66-67 7/8 center link for gto tempest and lemans, should I be worried about the quality or length as my car is a 66 also or will it work?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I've never had problems with quality from ThePartsPlace. They're not the best on providing pre-sale support on what will work, what won't, etc. so I tend to use them for items where I'm sure of what I'm doing. My other main "goto" vendor is Ames. Be aware that in our "hobby land" there are a lot more vendors than there are actual manufacturers. For example, I bought a set of lower plastic dash inserts for my '69 from "someone" as part of a larger order. I forget who exactly, I just remember it wasn't ThePartsPlace. Clearly molded into the backs of the inserts I found "ThePartsPlace".

There are a few exceptions where the vendors are different and there is also a significant difference in both cost and quality. Interior fabric is one area where this is definitely the case. However, in other areas the parts from all the different vendors actually come from one source.

Bear


----------

